# PBX Scamming



## rusty (Nov 29, 2010)

While researching on how to secure my PBX system soon to build, run across this interesting bit of information. You wont be disappointed that you took the time to read the attached pdf file.

I find it interesting at what lengths crooks will go, to get something that does not belong to them - Enjoy.


----------



## rusty (Nov 30, 2010)

This is not about scamming but, a nice bit of information on a FCC ruling that says you can keep your current telephone number should you sign up for VOIP service. Now to see if the CRTC in Canada has a similar ruling.

For those curious about my current interest in VOIP, well I'm building a PBX system based on Asterisk that has much potential to earn some serious income. 

I realize there's plenty of competition out there and I'm going to love being in the game.

This will probably be my last post for awhile, we have advised Xplornet to disconnect out satellite Internet service as of midnight Nov 30/2010. FYI it's costing us $300.00 to cancel out of service, this was in the fine print.


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 1, 2010)

This months Hakin9 online magazine has a VoIP article.


Knowing VoIP Part II – Getting deeper to the settings by Winston Santos

Part 2;
http://hakin9.org/magazine/1566-botnets-malware-spyware


Knowing VoIP Part I What you should really know about Voice over Internet Protocol

Part 1;
http://hakin9.org/magazine/1528-email-security


----------

